# Girl, 15, Faces Child Porn Rap For iPhone Pic



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 3, 2013)

Kids today...

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/teen-girl-arrested-for-child-porn-675432



> JULY 2--A 15-year-old Florida girl was arrested yesterday on a child pornography charge for allegedly showing several classmates a photo on her iPhone depicting “two juveniles engaged in oral sex,” police report.
> 
> The girl admitted to “taking the pornographic photo,” according to a complaint affidavit filed by the Pasco County Sheriff’s Office. The document, sworn by a detective, does notidentify the juveniles in the photo, though a sheriff’s spokesperson said that the teen herself is one of the minors depicted.


----------



## Supe (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm not sure what's more disappointing, the notion that 15 year olds are doing things like this (and to an extent, how quickly kids are physically developing anymore), or the fact that she was treating it like a joke.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 3, 2013)

She'll probably end up on the sex offender registry, which means later in life she won't even be able to go to her own kids school.


----------



## Supe (Jul 3, 2013)

Based on the level of intelligence exhibited, her and her kids may even be in the same grade soon enough.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 3, 2013)

Supe said:


> I'm not sure what's more disappointing, the notion that 15 year olds are doing things like this (and to an extent, how quickly kids are physically developing anymore), or the fact that she was treating it like a joke.




Nah, this kind of stuff has been going on for hundreds of years. Its just that our society has repressed it and it wasn't talked about. As with everything else, new forms of communication have brought it to the forefront.


----------



## Supe (Jul 3, 2013)

At 15, I was in deep shit if I was out after dark. Had I snapped a photo of being blown by a minor, I'd have likely lived a very short life at the hands of my parents.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 3, 2013)

I get what MP is saying though. "Back in the day", a friend of a friend of friend nabbed a copy of his dad's Playboy. So it was off to the fort in the woods to go look at it. Though I suppose in the article, things were taken to a different level.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 3, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> I get what MP is saying though. "Back in the day", a friend of a friend of friend nabbed a copy of his dad's Playboy. So it was off to the fort in the woods to go look at it. Though I suppose in the article, things were taken to a different level.




Yeah, lookin' at nekkid pitchers in Playboy is orders of magnitude better than snapping photos of yourself in a sex act and distributing them.

Especially when you are fifteen.

From a legal standpoint, I'm wondering if minors who do this will be prosecuted as sex offendors, or if the laws will be changed to exclude minors from such charges. I see all kinds of legal issues being raised either way.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 3, 2013)

guess she already has a predeposition for certain career path. The future decbie does dallas star


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 3, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> guess she already has a predeposition for certain career path. The future decbie does dallas star




Also 'the other woman' or 'lumber camp toy.'


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow I would not want my kids doing that I think this is a stretch to call this child pornography


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 3, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I think this is a stretch to call this child pornography




Really? If you were found in the possession of such pics, I'm sure the legal system would show you how very wrong you are.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 3, 2013)

But it is only in the possession of another minor there just being stupid kids not dirty old man


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 3, 2013)

A picture of a minor performing sex acts is by definition child porn. The law does not care who is in possession of it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 3, 2013)

This could be one of those "don't get cable and end up arrested for child porn" commercials...

I think this is an over zealous DA and I doubt the minor will get actually charged as a sex offender...

Sadly I have no doubt that this is a common occurrence in most middle and high schools...

I've got a middle school principal in my subdivision and he has some sad stories.. Kids having sex(yes sex) at school. Parents don't care.. It's a messes up world...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 8, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I've got a middle school principal in my subdivision and he has some sad stories.. Kids having sex(yes sex) at school. Parents don't care.. It's a messes up world...




Been that way a while.

Twenty years ago, a neighbor and I were sitting around the pool while a girl was talking about her latest sexpoloits with another girl. After the girls walked off, she said, "Somethings messed up here. A fourteen year old girl's getting more action than I am. And I have my own place."


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 8, 2013)

Standing by my first post, I don't think this is anything new, people are just more open about it now. We're geeky engineers so we weren't getting action at that age, but I'll bet other kids were. And heck, 100 years ago it wasn't uncommon for girls that age to be married and having kids.


----------

